# Farewell to the NIght Stalker



## steve12553 (Feb 26, 2006)

I've not seen "Kolchak, the Night Stalker" mentioned in this forum (I haven't searched for it either) but the star of the TV series that was kind of the great uncle of the X-Files died yeaterday at 83.


----------



## ravenus (Feb 27, 2006)

Was this the same guy who acted in the pilot movie where he came up against Skorzny the vampire? He was really good in his role and that was a pretty well done film...I think the screenplay was done by Richard Matheson.


----------



## miriama59 (Feb 27, 2006)

Darren McGavin. We are big fans of the Night Stalker here. You might also remember him in that Christmas movie that plays all the time, A Christmas Story. He was in an episode of Millenium that was excellent.


----------



## roddglenn (Feb 27, 2006)

Darren McGavin was brilliant in Night Stalker.  I, for one, will raise a glass to him.


----------

